# Camera on Stolen Laptop Helps Owner Catch Thieves



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

And I thought having a laptop with a built in web cam seemed pretty useless...



> WHITE PLAINS, N.Y.  A Westchester woman who had her laptop stolen was able to connect to the computer, photograph two suspects and file the photos to police.
> 
> White Plains Police say they used the photos to arrest 23-year-old Edmon Shahikian of Katonah and 20-year-old Ian Frias of the Bronx Wednesday night.


Link: http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,354847,00.html


----------



## Cybernut (Jan 23, 2004)

Nice catch quick thinking


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Cybernut said:


> Nice catch quick thinking


Well, how do people see me if my laptop got camera on it..

This laptop worth £1,000

Special Software?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

It's a Mac, apparently it had some build-in networked video webcam software.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan (Apr 16, 2007)

Darn it!


----------



## ferrija1 (Apr 11, 2006)

I've heard about that happening a few times with Macs. Quite a clever idea!


----------



## CDATech (May 1, 2008)

Pretty interesting read. I'm glad she got her stuff back, getting things stolen is a craptastic experience.


----------

